# NEW! The A-Team - Movie Trailer (2010)



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

In 1972, a crack commando unit was sent to prison by a military court for a crime they did not commit. They promptly escaped a maximum security stockade into the Los Angeles Underground. Today, still wanted by the government, they exist as soldiers of fortune. If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire...

The A-Team.

more info from a great youtube channel
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user...feature=iv#p/c/DE0211566BB5E0C3/1/ZpvTrPNorrw


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Awesomeness. This year is going to be great for movies.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

this will be a love hate film me thinks.

I used to love the originals, so will go see how it fairs


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

i cant wait to see this love the A-Team

june 11 is miles away


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

so they have Liam Neeson and Eric Bana who's the others and the big question Will they kill anyone?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

:lol: This could be absolutely brilliant (hopefully) or a gigantic cheese fest!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

THE A-TEAM featuring *Bradley Cooper* as Lt. Templeton 'Faceman' Peck, *Quinton 'Rampage' Jackson* as Sgt Bosco 'B.A.' Baracus, *Sharlto Copley* as Capt. 'Howling Mad' Murdock, and *Liam Neeson* as Col John 'Hannibal' Smith.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I aint gettin on no plane SUCKA


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Can't wait for this.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I think it will be a huge failure. Doesn't even have Mr T in it.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

This will either be TOTALY excellent or a complete flop....


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

it may well turn out to be a poor film. but it certainly wont be a flop financially. just think of all the 80s kids going to see it out of morbid curiousity.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

jamest said:


> I think it will be a huge failure. Doesn't even have Mr T in it.


Have you never seen rampage? He is like mr t's illegitimate love child. Plus, me thinks there will be some cameo's made


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

I do hope this is good


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hmmm...mixed feelings on this - _could_ be great, but growing up watching the original series like these on TV, I hate to see things I loved as a kid ruined by the global money monster that is 21st century Hollywood.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)




----------

